# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Thưởng thức hương vị nem nướng Đà Lạt

## yeuhanoi

Đến với Đà Lạt giữa mùa hè, bạn vẫn có thể có cảm giác suýt xoa, ấm áp khi ngồi trong một quán nhỏ thưởng thức món nem nướng.

Những người quen ăn chơi ở Đà Lạt đều tự nhận rằng “đến Đà Lạt mà không ăn nem nướng thì sẽ là thiếu lắm”. Chỉ đến khi nào được tự mình ăn những chiếc nem nướng này, bạn mới cảm thấy hết sự đậm đà của nó.

 Nem nướng Đà Lạt bắt buộc phải được làm từ loại thịt tươi. Khi ăn phải ăn cùng với rau sống, bánh tráng, dưa món. Một cuốn nem nướng sẽ đầy đủ với vị đậm, thơm của nem nướng, vị chua của dưa món, vị mát của rau xanh… Ăn ném nướng Đà Lạt sẽ không bao giờ có cảm giác ngán.

 Một điều làm nên hương vị đặc trưng của nem nướng Đà Lạt chính là nước chấm. Đó là loại nước tương màu vàng được làm từ thứ gạo nếp ngon thơm nhất. Nó không loãng cũng không đặc quá, mà sền sệt vừa tạo được độ dính, mà lại đậm đà thanh thanh. Hấp dẫn vô cùng.

Giá một xuất nem nướng của Đà Lạt cũng vô cùng hợp lý, chỉ giao động từ 25 – 30k/ phần. Các quán nem nướng cũng nhiều vô cùng. Ngoài quán nem nướng Bà Hùng đã nổi tiếng thì các quán nem mới như Út Huệ,… ăn cũng vô cùng hấp dẫn. Hãy tận hưởng hương vị Đà Lạt từ nem nướng.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## yeuhanoi

Nhìn là muốn ăn liền  :Big Grin: . Bao giờ làm 1 chuyến vào Đà Lạt thưởng thức nem nướng chơi. hi

----------


## heocoi

nhìn món nem nướng em lại nghĩ đến món nem chua rán. Hic, lâu lắm rồi không ăn món đó, khoái khẩu của e đấy  :Big Grin:  thế mà trên Sapa không có món nem nướng này.

----------


## saomai84

Nem ăn ít thì ngon chứ ăn nhiều thì ngán lắm.

----------


## lehniemtin

Nhìn ngon thế, không biết ăn ra sao nhở. Huế thì nhiều món ngon rồi. Bác heocoi giống em đấy, em cũng khoái khẩu món nem chua rán lắm. Hay hôm nào em với bác đi ăn nem chua rán Ngyễn Quý Đức bác nhỉ, chỗ đó nem chua rán ngon lắm. hiii

----------


## playboy

nhìn giống nem chua rán thật, nhưng có vẻ hấp dẫn hơn ý

----------

